# Womens stories wanted



## Garlandac1

Hi Ladies, I'm an acupuncturist.

I've been appalled at the way some of the women who have come and seen me have been treated by consultants, sonographers, and nurses in the NHS. It has prompted me to start a campaign into the better treatment of women particularly when it comes to fertility issues.

Studies have show that, as a group, women with fertility problems are as anxious and depressed as women with cancer, heart disease, or HIV, and yet they continue to be treated badly by others, lets try and raise the awareness for women everywhere and stop some of the misconceptions around fertility.

I'm hoping to run regular free training within the NHS, and as a starter I'd like your stories and permission to use them. The good and the bad and the downright ugly, it can be a very therapeutic process putting things down on paper, but even more therapeutic to know that you are helping other women to be treated better by professionals. I may have to contact some of you to get further information, but I promise that I won't use anyone's stories without contacting them first. I'm just scoping general interest at the moment, please let me make it clear that its the emotional impact of infertility that I'm addressing here.

I am not being paid for this work, it is done in my own time, I just believe that good practice should be as important within all areas of the NHS. My email address is [email protected] for anyone who thinks they might be able to help other women.


----------



## Sheilaweb

For what it's worth - in my experience (I could be bitter about it, but I'm not) - if 'young' couples go to their gp's worried about fertility issues, or not being able to get pregnant - they really shouldn't be fobbed off as being 'young, fit and healthy'....as we were.  It took us ages to pluck up the courage to visit our gp after 3 years of not being able to conceive - yes outwardly we WERE young, fit and healthy (then aged 27 and 24 respectively)....but if our gp had taken our initial concerns seriously, we'd have been diagnosed with fibroids and low sperm count - quite soon - rather than almost a decade later.  

Sheila - now aged almost 44 with a gorgeous 4 year old icsi miracle


----------

